

Collective Intelligence Enabled By The Internet - francoismathieu
http://fmathieu.co/post/49509216417/collective-intelligence-internet

======
leephillips
This is a good example of the kind of thing that can be fruitfully submitted
to the lazyweb. But I don't think it's a good example of "collective
intelligence", if we have in mind the most meaningful notion of intelligence.
The crowd can not find deeply creative solutions to any problem, or create
anything or remarkable and original beauty. Only individual humans can do
that.

------
csmatt
As others have stated, this is a slight misappropriation of the term
'collective intelligence'. In my opinion, collective intelligence has more to
do with human beings utilizing each other's efforts by collaborating in an
open space and on a grand scale. This is one of the most revolutionary aspects
of the Internet and contributes quite a bit to my belief that, in a similar
way to the printing press, the Internet has sparked a renaissance that we are
all currently experiencing.

------
lotsofcows
Collective intelligence is the slow homing in on a fact or figure you get when
a group of knowledgable people bounce the result of their experience off one
another.

Your example has little to do with that - it's more a case of getting the
right answer if you ask enough people.

------
aakilfernandes
There is nothing collective about this. One (or a few) individuals knew the
answer, and everyone else contributed nothing.

~~~
francoismathieu
It goes beyond those who read the post. Some people asked their friends on
Twitter and came back with an answer. Others found the information on crowd
sourced websites.

------
chocolateboy
<http://www.reddit.com/r/tipofmytongue>

~~~
francoismathieu
Thanks for the tip!

